# The trouble with Tribbles (ok Chipmunks)



## patrix (Nov 27, 2006)

Every winter teh chipmonks burrow into my greenhouse. I am an animal lover but they have decimated some exotic tulip bulbs last year and are digging in some companion plants to eat the roots. I have recently discovered nibblations on my Black Paph roots and now they must die. I put out rat bars but had hears they hate strong smell so I was going to heavily spray the floor with a clove rosemary natural insect repellant oil, Any ideas? I do not have a cat and my dog, Mr Otis, would only make friends with them.


----------



## TADD (Nov 27, 2006)

Do mothballs work? I can't remember. Put a bunch of them down all around the edges of your ghouse. Get a rat snake? Get a cat from the pound, save him and he'll save you!


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 27, 2006)

I had one get into the greenhouse this past spring. He (she) wreaked havoc! It loves geraniums. I found some of mine eaten and on the floor of the greenhouse. I had all I could take when some new orchid growths had been eaten. 
I placed a rat trap (Victor brand) in a corner with peanut butter and caught the bugger in one day. I haven't had a problem with them since.
I would look for the whole that the chipmunk dug to get in. Look closely and you will find it. Seal it up with stones and dirt.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 27, 2006)

I second the rat traps. I don't know if the bait helps. I caught two this fall in rat traps, but both were ones that I'd spooked and they were running along the walls. In other words, place your traps where the little SOBs run, and it works better. *grin*


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2006)

Bow and arrow makes a good hunt. Then skin and barbeque. Make good hats and gloves too.:evil:


----------



## bwester (Nov 27, 2006)

I say get a rat terrier. mine love chasin those things


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 27, 2006)

Or you could get a have-a-heart trap and take them far away...


----------



## Barbara (Nov 27, 2006)

We had chippies at the Garden Centre I worked at (many many chippies). They are very tame and they will run circles around you, so we got the idea to set live traps baited with peanut butter. Worked like a charm, over and over and over and over again!:rollhappy: You must relocate them far away.
Good Luck. Otherwise, the bow and arrow works good.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 27, 2006)

This is how my mom does it, and it works like a charm!

She takes a 5 gallon bucket, like laundry detergent or paint comes in, and fills it half way with water. Next take the plastic top off a peanuts can (the very thin flimsy ones) and float it on the water surface. On this lid, place a small pile of birdseed and you're all set. Place it near a ledge or some place the chipmunks have access to the top and sprinkle seeds around it.

The chipmunk will jump in after the seeds and the lid won't support him and he is in too deep of water to stand in and too deep in the bucket to get out and they can't swim so well for long. I think she took out every bulb eating little chipmunk in the yard in about two weeks.

Jon


----------



## TADD (Nov 27, 2006)

Plus you can just use the contents of the bucket for a nice hearty stew....


----------



## Marco (Nov 27, 2006)

TADD said:


> Plus you can just use the contents of the bucket for a nice hearty stew....



Here a post link to OB and the recipe oke:

http://www.orchidboard.com/community/showthread.php?t=927

and heres the recipe...its in french though 

http://pages.infinit.net/viateurb/ecureuil_au_vin_blanc.JPG


----------



## TADD (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome! Now to find me some vermin and a bucket....


----------



## Jmoney (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.roscoe.cc/Family_Projects/chipmunking/chimpmunking.html

screw PETA. but for the record, the answer is NO, i haven't. yet.


----------

